# Time to melt...fat=) feb 1st to aril 1rst



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

Original contest was first to 20 pounds....seems logical thing is to make it whoever has the most off the scale at the end of two months

me canuckle and little wing said we would def do it...anyone else wants to join, they gotta post pics and stats by feb 1rst




few of the front pics taken over past few days....weight has been fluctuating from 267 to 270

stats
arms-18 1/2
thighs-28
calves 17 1/2
forearms-14 1/2
chest/back-50 plus


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## boss (Jan 24, 2012)

Ill probably be in. Ill weigh myself tonight after work. I believe I'm down from 268.  Maybe a sponsor will put some prizes in here


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm in. Will post pics Feb 1st. Good job on the pics KOS. This should be interesting.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Original contest was first to 20 pounds....seems logical thing is to make it whoever has the most off the scale at the end of two months
> 
> me canuckle and little wing said we would def do it...anyone else wants to join, they gotta post pics and stats by feb 1rst


 
Goddamn this circumference-shaped food-vaccuum fatass is such an attention whore.

Same old faggoty threads soliciting everybody's statistics and measurements.

So much for being thick-skinned and not caring about others criticism.

Grand prize should be fucking bib for that butterball hillbilly and any other swine 
participating in this meaningless internet piss-match pageant amongst e-weirdos.

Least then you bitches won't mess up your best thrift store clothes when stuffing
 your faces.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a contest thread Eddie stay out of it or we will hold you down and piss in your face. Can a Mod move this thread out of AG so madfucking tard won't ruin it whining for attention please?


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> This is a contest thread Eddie stay out of it or we will hold you down and piss in your face. *Can a Mod move this thread out of AG* so madfucking tard won't ruin it whining for attention please?




It would be better if Eddie was removed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

no shit. they tried but he has no life so he never stayed gone.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 24, 2012)

so yall think it's OK for kos to spam the fuck out of every single fucking thread here with his fatness...yet poor old peter puffin madmann aint allowed to post in one?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> so yall think it's OK for kos to spam the fuck out of every single fucking thread here with his fatness...yet poor old peter puffin madmann aint allowed to post in one?


 
Anyone who is not an asskisser is basically an outlaw in their senile eyes.

Butterball can make another monontonous thread in another section specifically for the battle 
of fatasses and share diaries, cooking tips, scale readings, makeup ideas all that other boring 
feminine-like bullshit while tracking their new pants size numbers and amount of $$$ on the 
spouse's credit card so they can go shopping for new duds to celebrate their "slimmer" figure.

Shit, you leave it up to these sensitive pricks and IM would turn into the Jenny Craig forum.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> so yall think it's OK for kos to spam the fuck out of every single fucking thread here with his fatness...yet poor old peter puffin madmann aint allowed to post in one?




this thread isn't KOS spamming. some of us started a contest and i asked who wanted to make a thread to keep it all in one place. it's a legitimate contest thread.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 24, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Anyone who is not an asskisser is basically an outlaw in their senile eyes.
> 
> Butterball can make another tiresome in another section specifically for the
> battle of fatasses and share diaries, cooking tips, scale readings, makeup
> ...


And you my little homosexual man fairy, can fist fuck your butthole til you're blue in the face here, as long as it stays in ANYTHING GOES...


After all, ANYTHING GOES...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree, either fuckoff Madman or do the challenge and post those disgusting pics of yourself.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

eddie probably has a stiffy over the thought of us pissing in his face. why else would anyone stir up this much anger towards themselves? KOS, Azza, D-Lats all have the ability to go, "yea I'll back off and try to be civil" but Eddie doesn't cuz he gets something out of it they don't. fucking gimp.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 24, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Goddamn this circumference-shaped food-vaccuum fatass is such an attention whore.
> 
> Same old faggoty threads soliciting everybody's statistics and measurements.
> 
> ...



I raped your mother with a knife.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 24, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I LOVE BLACK COCK!



You're a faggot.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> eddie probably has a stiffy over the thought of us pissing in his face. why else would anyone stir up this much anger towards themselves? KOS, Azza, D-Lats all have the ability to go, "yea I'll back off and try to be civil" but Eddie doesn't cuz he gets something out of it they don't. fucking gimp.


I disagree with your biased opinion about madmann posting in Anything Goes section no matter what thread it's involved in here...You should put your fatburner thread in it's proper place, not here...


I will admit in open forum here, i'd get a stiffy too at the mere thought of you pissing on me..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

this is anything goes i say whoever has personal info on madfuck posts it. pm it to me and i will. i could give a fuck less if it gets me my first infraction in 8 years here.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> After all, ANYTHING GOES...


 
Well except videos of D-Fagsky's greasy pee-shooter riding your romp.

NOBODY wants to see that, not even here. If they value clear eyesight.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 24, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Well except videos of D-Fagsky's pee-shooter riding your romp.
> 
> NOBODY wants to see that, not even here. If they value clear eyesight.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother. Ps. You're a faggot.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2012)

Great contest so far


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I disagree with your biased opinion about madmann posting in Anything Goes section no matter what thread it's involved in here...You should put your fatburner thread in it's proper place, not here...
> 
> 
> I will admit in open forum here, i'd get a stiffy too at the mere thought of you pissing on me..



lol, yea i'm just trying to figure where. i think before it was in journals section and he's already had his cock stepped on about being a shit  eater in there.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 24, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Well except videos of D-Fagsky's greasy pee-shooter riding your romp.
> 
> NOBODY wants to see that, not even here. If they value clear eyesight.


What Nobody wants to see is you laying flat on your back, looking up your ass and seeing daylight crystal clear like a deer hunter looking thru a high powered scope..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

Madman the guy in your avi doesn't look big and mean. You clearly don't get social cues, body language etc. He looks painfully nervous and uncomfortable. His head pulled down like a turtle, scared shit-less, about to piss himself almost, but TRYING to look tough and imposing. How fucking appropriate.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 24, 2012)

Good luck guys/gals. I will be following.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> I'm in. Will post pics Feb 1st.


Preferably naked ones, dear.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, holding an ice cold adult beverage....


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 24, 2012)

KOS, I must say...
This is one of "thee" best threads I've seen you start and commit to  I love the idea, I hope many jump on board.



boss said:


> Ill probably be in. Ill weigh myself tonight after work. I believe I'm down from 268.  Maybe a sponsor will put some prizes in here



Stay away from those plate lunches, extra Mac salad is the devil


----------



## littlekev (Jan 24, 2012)

Kos, My advice= 1-12 test p 75mg eod (low on purpose) 50mg tren ed or 100mg eod, mast 100mg eod, clen ramp up to 100mcg 2 weeks on 2 off, could use keto and run the fuck out of it, t3 work up to 50mg stay on for 6 weeks at 50mcg then slowly drop,ipam and mod grf 100mcg 3x day whole cycle!!! Now with t3 and cken tolerance needs to slowly be assest. Low carb with 30min cardio ed, 1 cheat meal a week. If you stuck to diet and cardio with these compounds you would surpass 20lbs!!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 24, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Kos, My advice= 1-12 test p 75mg eod (low on purpose) 50mg tren ed or 100mg eod, mast 100mg eod, clen ramp up to 100mcg 2 weeks on 2 off, could use keto and run the fuck out of it, t3 work up to 50mg stay on for 6 weeks at 50mcg then slowly drop,ipam and mod grf 100mcg 3x day whole cycle!!! Now with t3 and cken tolerance needs to slowly be assest. Low carb with 30min cardio ed, 1 cheat meal a week. If you stuck to diet and cardio with these compounds you would surpass 20lbs!!!!



Shucks unclem hooked him with some kind of oral, I forgot which, but throw those in maybe...


----------



## littlekev (Jan 24, 2012)

Also run arom at 12.5 ed, but agian asses tolerance and if more or less is needed. PCT is your preference, besides this is anything goes.... Don't really care if you pct or not


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

i am coming to the end of a cycle....i will be pretty much natty for the contest....as im sure the others will be


----------



## littlekev (Jan 24, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Shucks unclem hooked him with some kind of oral, I forgot which, but throw those in maybe...



Hopefully winni or var, even halo would be nice


----------



## littlekev (Jan 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am coming to the end of a cycle....i will be pretty much natty for the contest....as im sure the others will be



Whats your cycle your on now????


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Good luck guys/gals. I will be following.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 24, 2012)

IF KOS started swallowing ALL the dick he's sucked on IM in the past couple months, he'd already dropped 30lbs.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Whats your cycle your on now????


 test an winstrol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Great contest so far


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 24, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Kos, My advice= 1-12 test p 75mg eod (low on purpose) 50mg tren ed or 100mg eod, mast 100mg eod, clen ramp up to 100mcg 2 weeks on 2 off, could use keto and run the fuck out of it, t3 work up to 50mg stay on for 6 weeks at 50mcg then slowly drop,ipam and mod grf 100mcg 3x day whole cycle!!! Now with t3 and cken tolerance needs to slowly be assest. Low carb with 30min cardio ed, 1 cheat meal a week. If you stuck to diet and cardio with these compounds you would surpass 20lbs!!!!


----------



## littlekev (Jan 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> test an winstrol



How long??


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

got week or two to go....but might just start pct now...inda tired of getting stabbed


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd really like KOS to drop some weight.. 20lbs would definitely help you out.. then i'm sure you'll be called a Fat POS much less


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'd really like KOS to drop some weight.. 20lbs would definitely help you out.. then i'm sure you'll be called a Fat POS much less


 that would be awesome! my life would be complete


----------



## littlekev (Jan 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> got week or two to go....but might just start pct now...inda



Fairy.... PIN AWAY!


----------



## hypno (Jan 24, 2012)

Beyond all the fighting...Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...-two-month-fatloss-challenge.html#post2655332

follow here and in the eddie free zone.


----------



## boss (Jan 24, 2012)

I prefer it in anything goes. That way I get entertainment too


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

that's why i said follow in both.


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 24, 2012)

KOS - I've always wondered what would happen if a guy with your bf % used low dose test with mast and proviron, along with severe calorie restriction. I mean severe, Ghandhi like calorie restriction. 

From the pics looks like you have about 60-70 lbs of fat, bet you could drop about 40 of them in 60 days. What do you think? Try it, the you can sell your before and after pics to some weight loss supplement company...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

extreme calorie restriction makes you almost pass out just standing up. that and weight lifting would be a bad bad mix. passing out from not eating is bad enough, while holding weights things are gonna break.


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 24, 2012)

Guys do it during contest prep all the time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

for 60 days?


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 24, 2012)

He'd get some cheat days. Besides the hormones would allow him to tap into the fat reserves. I've never had that much fat to lose and I'm not a doctor, but I think it would be somewhat safe. Perhaps safer than carrying around all that stored cholesterol and triglycerides.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 24, 2012)

Ill be nice but you need to put in some serious work. Winstrol is useless for you. Stick with test clen t3 ephedra coffee and mad cardio


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

mad cardio is right.....i only took the oral wistrol because i cant tolerate harsh orals...i get crippling back pumps ,fever, nausea


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

i've stood in a doorway before and literally... hmm i don't know how to describe it, was going back and forth between being there and in and other place, obviously unconscious, simply from not eating enough. went to reach for a cabinet door and the next thing i knew was on the floor with the dogs water bowl leaving a perfect circular bruise on an ass cheek. not sure how anyone would handle that if it came on while lifting. once it starts you don't have time to sit down or set anything down.


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i've stood in a doorway before and literally... hmm i don't know how to describe it, was going back and forth between being there and in and other place, obviously unconscious, simply from not eating enough. went to reach for a cabinet door and the next thing i knew was on the floor with the dogs water bowl leaving a perfect circular bruise on an ass cheek. not sure how anyone would handle that if it came on while lifting. once it starts you don't have time to sit down or set anything down.



Never had anything like that happen to me. I'm a middle distance runner and have done fasting and running. Fast for 24-36 hrs, then go out for a 6 mile tempo run, finishing in under 36 minutes, no fainting, no fading, no passing out. Just felt like I wanted to shovel carbs into my body.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

im weaker on low cals but still stronger than most....i eat pretty low for a dude my size newayz

the only prob with me is cardio....i dont do ANY=ZERO....SPORADIC AT BEST


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im weaker on low cals but still stronger than most....i eat pretty low for a dude my size newayz
> 
> the only prob with me is cardio....i dont do ANY=ZERO....SPORADIC AT BEST



Dude I can help you lose weight. If you are willing to run. There is nothing that equals the burn you get from running just below max output for 30 minutes. Combined with the right diet and weight lifting program, you'd get lean real fucking quick. Game? Do you have a good pair of running shoes and a heart rate monitor?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

I have bball shoes....


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jan 24, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> KOS - I've always wondered what would happen if a guy with your bf % used low dose test with mast and proviron, along with severe calorie restriction. severe, Ghandhi like calorie restriction.
> 
> From the pics looks like you have about 60-70 lbs of fat, bet you could drop about 40 of them in 60 days. What do you think? Try it, the you can sell your before and after pics to some weight loss supplement company...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

Tony, I heard for a person that doesn't really like running a good way to do it, get used to it, and really lose weight at it is alternate short bursts of running and walking like run full out one minute walk two?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> Dude I can help you lose weight. If you are willing to run. There is nothing that equals the burn you get from running just below max output for 30 minutes. Combined with the right diet and weight lifting program, you'd get lean real fucking quick. Game? Do you have a good pair of running shoes and a heart rate monitor?



I would do interval training, trust me it works, i had a guy at the gym i was training and he lost more weight doing interval than doing long periods of cardio, also less boring and better for your heart.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I would do interval training, trust me it works,_* i had a guy at the gym i was training *_and he lost more weight doing interval than doing long periods of cardio, also less boring and better for your heart.


Lol...really...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 25, 2012)

Your a hater, You know guys that train pro’s dont look like pro’s dick head. Hany doesn’t look like Cutler does he?


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Your a hater, You know guys that train pro???s dont look like pro???s dick head. Hany doesn???t look like Cutler does he?


Sorry, bro. Just struck me as funny.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im weaker on low cals but still stronger than most....i eat pretty low for a dude my size newayz
> 
> the only prob with me is cardio....i dont do ANY=ZERO....SPORADIC AT BEST


 
If you can lose about 30lbs of fat, you're in for a surprise. The downfall for you since you love to brag about "being big" (which I consider debatable) is that your bicep measurement will shrink about an inch, same with forearms. You will lose a good inch off your neck. I'd be willing to bet you'll drop 3 inches in your chest as well. Not a bad trade for 5 or so inches off your waist and a better quality of life!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 25, 2012)

you wont find a single quote with me braggin about anything....other than claiming to be 210 at 14...cause thats just a fact

thats just good genes


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you wont find a single quote with me braggin about anything....other than claiming to be 210 at 14...cause thats just a fact
> 
> thats just good genes


 
Stand by.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you wont find a single quote with me braggin about anything....other than claiming to be 210 at 14...cause thats just a fact
> 
> thats just good genes


 
*And here we go...*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yes , she will think of nameless ,faceless dudes on the net who need strength in#S *instead of her giant husband shes been with for 7 years.*....she basically raped me last night.....she is happy


 


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who have i flamed idiot.....i didnt even pick on you.....9% IS EXTREME CONDITION----THAT AINT IT----YOU WANT ME TO FLAME MYSELF??? fine my fatass needs to lose at least 30 pounds....and *i will still be way bigger and stronger than you have been or ever will be*
> 
> 
> 
> i swear you have been lobotomized


 


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah im insecure...thats exactly why i pointed out a dude said he had better stats than arnold scwarzenegger...not because its a slap in the face to all that put in the work an have really accomplished those goals
> 
> 
> i am not insecure....the wife thing is only that she is my most valuble possesion....are banks insecure because they put money in vaults?...are museums insecure because they put paintings behind locked glass and velvet ropes... so funny while you keep running your fucking mouth about my personal buisness you keep telling me to not talk about bodybuilding on a bodybuilding site
> ...


 


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> me today at 268 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *me at 13 to 15....210 to 230...bigger and stronger then as a boy than you ever will be....*
> 
> 
> *you are a fuking gnat to me*


 


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i ran track in school...i was 210 at the lightest
> 
> 
> 
> *i am proud to be referanced as freakishly huge*


 
I'm tired of reading through all of them, but you get the point.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 25, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Sorry, bro. Just struck me as funny.



I do train a few guys and gals with results. Not competing, just people who want to better themselfs and get results. I recently helped a ex female workmate lose 35 kilo???s, thats over 80 pounds. We did this in just under 40 weeks.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 25, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> *And here we go...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Guy said:


>




Will "Fry sauce" be excluded from your diet KOS?


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Tony, I heard for a person that doesn't really like running a good way to do it, get used to it, and really lose weight at it is alternate short bursts of running and walking like run full out one minute walk two?



Sure, it works. I have a few theories. Oxygen debt = increased post exercise consumption = increased base metabolism. These days when I run I alternate periods of below and above vo2 max; ie intervals. For someone like me where a 7 minute mile is well below vo2, and 5 1/2 minutes is well above max, this works great. Do 30-40 minutes of it 3-4 times a week, plus weight training, keeps me trim.  

But for someone who is large, you have to look at a few variables. First, total calories burned during exercise. Then you can look at post exercise calorie consumption, which is the main benefit of interval training. For KOS, I'd recommend him working his heart rate 10% below vo2 (most likely no running at all, but a slow jog), 30 minutes every other day. Build up the cardio system, then work in some intervals, especially towards the end of the session. I doubt he'd be able to do more than a few minutes of intervals, so if he did it after 25 minutes of moderate jogging, he'd get better results. Over time the intervals (running) can become more of the total cardio time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

One of the absolute and unwavering best things about this place is how people share their experience in an attempt to help others. Some get it some just come here to throw their poop around.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 25, 2012)

colochine said:


> Will "Fry sauce" be excluded from your diet KOS?


 i dont eat fried food


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 25, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> *And here we go...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the last one someone else called me freakishly huge....the one with my wife...i am a giant next to her as it would take nearly 3 of her to make one me...the rest are referances to fact not opinion...a apple is red...its not bragging about being red by being red
i am the biggest and strongest dude in my town and the surrounding three towns...only a handful are close...one guy can bench way more
 #s are not debateable
just the way it is

hate on fellas....i really dont give a shit


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the last one someone else called me freakishly huge....the one with my wife...i am a giant next to her as it would take nearly 3 of her to make one me...the rest are referances to fact not opinion...a apple is red...its not bragging about being red by being red
> i am the biggest and strongest dude in my town and the surrounding three towns...only a handful are close...one guy can bench way more
> 
> just the way it is
> ...


 
First of all, I'm not hating. My measurements are almost identical to yours, but my bf% is nowhere NEAR yours. Not to mention I have a 32 inch waist. 5' 9" (barely) and 215lbs. I don't know your height, but since you're at 270lbs and we have the same measurements everywhere but the waist... What does that tell you? 

BTW, come to Philadelphia. You're farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr from the biggest guy around here.


----------



## boss (Jan 25, 2012)

I like to workout.


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

...._'CAN'T WE ALL GET ALONG'_...................

*Remember boys........'its not whose right....its whose left'*

..................charley


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont eat fried food



You don't have to to enjoy the wonderful goodness of fry sauce


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 25, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> First of all, I'm not hating. My measurements are almost identical to yours, but my bf% is nowhere NEAR yours. Not to mention I have a 32 inch waist. 5' 9" (barely) and 215lbs. I don't know your height, but since you're at 270lbs and we have the same measurements everywhere but the waist... What does that tell you?
> 
> BTW, come to Philadelphia. You're farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr from the biggest guy around here.


of course i wouldnt be the biggest strongest in philly....its a big city...i live in a tiny town....surrounded by tiny towns
there isnt even a gym here....only a ymca
closest golds is 40 plus miles away
most surrounding smaller towns dont even have gyms

weightlifting is very low on the totem here...the only thing here is the martinsville speedway(nascar)

everyone would rather get drunk or high here....or go hunting


----------



## CG (Jan 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the last one someone else called me freakishly huge....the one with my wife...i am a giant next to her as it would take nearly 3 of her to make one me...the rest are referances to fact not opinion...a apple is red...its not bragging about being red by being red
> i am the biggest and strongest dude in my town and the surrounding three towns...only a handful are close...one guy can bench way more
> #s are not debateable
> just the way it is
> ...



Not trying to stir the pot, but its more like you said, "this apple is so fucking red that it makes red crayons look black and white, fire trucks jealous, and the stop light is now called "this fucking apple", not red."

Further, you brag about being the biggest\strongest in 3 towns, but there's no real gym in any of those, just drunks and druggies


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 25, 2012)

truth is truth...no one here to compete with...handful of guys at the most who take lifting half way serious....you people are unbearable to talk too...everything i say twisted and bent so you motherfukers have another reason to hound me....most of those quoted bragging statements are in defense of you pricks


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

Test Prop, Tren A, and Mast.........WINNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Madman the guy in your avi doesn't look big and mean. You clearly don't get social cues, body language etc. He looks painfully nervous and uncomfortable. His head pulled down like a turtle, scared shit-less, about to piss himself almost, but TRYING to look tough and imposing. How fucking appropriate.


 
I can only hope this ^^ was somekind of an attempt at sarcasm.

Otherwise age and attrition has finally caught up to your vision.



Little Wing said:


> that's why i said follow in both.


 
You know in all seriousness I'm slightly interested to see how this goes for you.
I've yet to figure out what real purpose you have for being on a fitness website.
You don't seem to be with it hardcore like the rest of the women I've seen here.
Sasha Brown, Katielead, Built, Gena Marie could be fitness models or competitors.

But you just seem like more of Weight Watchers or Nutrisystem type who tries gimmicky
commercialized diets hoping for a quick fix to drop 50 lbs and 4 dress sizes and use
some boring before/after pics to justify the products actually being successful.

Then come here looking for a little praise and validation that you really did something
incredible.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

i'm not sure how it is everywhere but when i lived in millinocket there was a guy no one fucked with in any of the surrounding towns. even small town that's thousands of guys. i don't think he ever once went to a gym but was strong from his work and just his strength got him a lot of respect. he's the guy that broke my ex husbands arm in a friendly arm wrestling match then bought him a case of beer. was a lot of drunks and druggies there but a lot of men who worked very hard ass strength building jobs. 


i really don't get what trying to shoot the other guy down accomplishes.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not sure how it is everywhere but when i lived in millinocket there was a guy no one fucked with in any of the surrounding towns. even small town that's thousands of guys. i don't think he ever once went to a gym but was strong from his work and just his strength got him a lot of respect. he's the guy that broke my ex husbands arm in a friendly arm wrestling match then bought him a case of beer. was a lot of drunks and druggies there but a lot of men who worked very hard ass strength building jobs.
> 
> 
> i really don't get what trying to shoot the other guy down accomplishes.


its funny ....when i was 19 i worked for this guy that was way stronger than me....he had never been in a gym besides college....concrete will make you strong


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> i bet sashas stomach turns at all your leg humping.



stfu you pussy bitch. even the women and fat asses on here out man you by simply having the balls to post their pics. you're nothing. a scared, mouthy, sensitive little pos that might cry if someone makes fun of your *real *pic or might shit yourself if someone you mouth off to online comes after you. i live in bangor maine by the iconic water tower. it's a landmark and you'd have about 50 doors to knock on to find me. come at me little boy. fuck you you perpetually ragging cunt. sitting there all anonymous trying to be a tough guy online you're a fucking joke with a fantasy life eddie. 

and that guy in your avi looks stupid like maybe he's freezing or has to shit. it's not cool. the last one was fairly ok, *not you* but by now we know how shaking fucking scared you are to post a real pic. oh noooze they might find me n beat my assssss. loser.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not sure how it is everywhere but when i lived in millinocket there was a guy no one fucked with in any of the surrounding towns. even small town that's thousands of guys. i don't think he ever once went to a gym but was strong from his work and just his strength got him a lot of respect. he's the guy that broke my ex husbands arm in a friendly arm wrestling match then bought him a case of beer. was a lot of drunks and druggies there but a lot of men who worked very hard ass strength building jobs.
> 
> 
> i really don't get what trying to shoot the other guy down accomplishes.


 

Why the fuck do guys arm wrestle anyway. That's faggoty.

I don't want to be gripping other men's nasty hands that long.

Boxing is better, with proper head-protection for the sensitive.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its funny ....when i was 19 i worked for this guy that was way stronger than me....he had never been in a gym besides college....concrete will make you strong



millinocket is a lumber-mill town a lot of drunks and druggies that would knock most men out easy but they didn't mess with ONE guy.


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 25, 2012)

There is always someone bigger, stronger, faster. The key is to work toward YOUR potential. 

You and I climb each Mount Everest in our lives as Edmund Hillary did his; "because it's there", and to test our knowledge, skill, courage, and will. What matters is not the result, but the activity. It's like saying success is a journey or destination; but it's not, it's a way of traveling. 

Sure it's fun to bash others, I'm guilty of it too, because it makes me feel better about my position in life and my accomplishments. But, it would be nice to see the tides turn in here to be a bit more positive, especially when someone is trying better himself/herself. 

KOS, sorry if bashed you in the past, if you need some help, advice or anything just drop me a note.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> millinocket is a lumber-mill town a lot of drunks and druggies that would knock most men out easy but they didn't mess with ONE guy.


 theres always an alpha male....the dude here that can bench 520 all the kids flock to him asking questions ....they call him zeus...or he calls himself that...its pretty silly


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> Sure it's fun to bash others, I'm guilty of it too, because it makes me feel better about my position in life and my accomplishments.


 
That's the mindset and motives of a lowlife.


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> That's the mindset and motives of a lowlife.



Coming from you, I'll take that as a compliment. Thanks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 25, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> Coming from you, I'll take that as a compliment. Thanks.


 he on;y said that cause he is lonely and wants you to talk to him


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Tony, it's funny about finding your individual thing and enjoying it. i used to mountain bike like it was crack, seriously. iwas in great shape and no hill seemed daunting and look at a topographical map of millinocket and bangor. huge ass hills. well i took my friend that jogs mountain biking and no way she could keep up THEN she took me jogging and it was unfreaking believably hard for me. she laughed her butt off.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> That's the mindset and motives of a lowlife.



YOU would know.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> That's the mindset and motives of a lowlife.


 
lol.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> YOU would know.


 
No actually I don't, my life is too good to be consumed by low points.

I bash people out of honesty because I refuse to pander or coddle them.


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> No actually I don't, my life is too good to be consumed by low points.


 
I usually get this from being around children too. Based on your profession, I'd assume you spend lots of time with kiddos.


----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 25, 2012)

bunch of looney birds in here


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Tony, it's funny about finding your individual thing and enjoying it. i used to mountain bike like it was crack, seriously. iwas in great shape and no hill seemed daunting and look at a topographical map of millinocket and bangor. huge ass hills. well i took my friend that jogs mountain biking and no way she could keep up THEN she took me jogging and it was unfreaking believably hard for me. she laughed her butt off.



Lol. Completely different muscle groups and I'd probably have a hard time riding hills with you. 

I believe in doing what you enjoy, it's easier that way. At the end of the day, being happy is so more important than anything else.


----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I bash people out of honesty because I refuse to pander or coddle them.








what would you tell this bloated fatass? that he could lose 35 pounds overnight by taking a laxative n dislodging the cow he had for lunch?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> what would you tell this bloated fatass?
> 
> 
> that he could lose 35 pounds overnight by taking a laxative n dislodging the cow he had for lunch?


 
I highly doubt your personal methods for success would really work for men.

Especially asskickers of his caliber who beat up conniving punks as a workout.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I highly doubt your personal methods for success would really work for men.
> 
> Especially asskickers of his caliber who beat up conniving punks as a workout.



your man crush is showing. as is your fear of "conniving punks"  

you sound more like a granny than i do for fuck's sake.

when you're that bloated in the guts forget beating up punks, just beating off would be a workout.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> bunch of looney birds in here




Werd!!


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> your man crush is showing. as is your fear of "conniving punks"
> 
> you sound more like a granny than i do for fuck's sake.


 
Nope. Just trying to enlighten an idiot  ^^^ on the job requirements of a bouncer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I can only hope this ^^ was somekind of an attempt at sarcasm.
> 
> Otherwise age and attrition has finally caught up to your vision.
> 
> ...



it's_ REALLY_ creepy how many times you mentioned sasha and stalked her page. maybe she should get a RO. or at least a barf bag. n btw _real_ men don't even know what that nutrisystem bs is nor do they call a color sunflower.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> bunch of looney birds in here


 
Yep, and the individual in the following quote is the looniest of all.......


Little Wing said:


> it's_ REALLY_ creepy how many times you mentioned sasha and stalked her page. maybe she should get a RO. or at least a barf bag. n btw _real_ men don't even know what that nutrisystem bs is nor do they call a color sunflower.


 
You are failing so much today its almost unbelievable.

But your jealousy of superior women is understandable.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Nope. Just trying to enlighten an idiot  ^^^ on the job requirements of a bouncer.




my first husband worked security for govatsos, ruffino, and vaughan and he was a boxer. he would have made your avatar piss himself. you admire a lard bucket in a pic you googled for "bouncer" you don't even know if he really is one


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my first husband worked security for govatsos, ruffino, and vaughan and he was a boxer. he would have made your avatar piss himself. you admire a lard bucket in a pic you googled for "bouncer" you don't even know if he really is one


 
Who cares, what's funny is you teasing someone else for being a lard.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yep, and the individual in the following quote is the looniest of all.......
> 
> 
> You are failing so much today its almost unbelievable.
> ...



eddie i'm not jealous of you and you're not a superior woman. that's an asshole no matter what your boyfriend calls it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Who cares, what's funny is you teasing someone else for being a lard.



who's teasing?  i'm calling you a retard for calling people fat then putting that ridiculous, stub legged, shit filled tub of guts in your avatar.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> who's teasing? i'm calling you a retard for calling people fat then putting that ridiculous, stub legged, shit filled tub of guts in your avatar.


 

So do you take as much pleasure in ridiculing your brothers/sisters in fat
as you do setting your overused tampons on fire to light your backyard??

Must be a very big deal in the mudane state of Maine.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> eddie i'm not jealous of you and you're not a superior woman. that's an asshole no matter what your boyfriend calls it.


 
And you say I'm the retard. LOL talk about self-ownage.

FTR : I was referring to Sasha Brown sweetie. Understand?

Well maybe you will someday, once those meds kick in full force.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So do you take as much pleasure in ridiculing your brothers/sisters in fat
> as you do setting your overused tampons on fire to light your backyard??
> 
> Must be a very big deal in the mudane state of Maine.



i see the only thick thing in your house isn't your daddy's black cock. 

and it's mundane.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> And you say I'm the retard. LOL talk about self-ownage.
> 
> FTR : I was referring to Sasha Brown sweetie. Understand?
> 
> Well maybe you will someday, once those meds kick in full force.



sorry took me a sec to locate this. you may find it helpful.

Narcissists have *little sense of humor*.   They don't get jokes, not even the funny papers or simple riddles,   and they don't make jokes, except for sarcastic cracks and the lamest  puns.  This is because, lacking empathy, they don't get the context and  affect of words or actions, and jokes, humor, comedy depend entirely on  context and affect.  They specialize in sarcasm about others and mistake  it for wit.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i see the only thick thing in your house isn't your daddy's black cock.
> 
> and it's mundane.


 
Nothing about my dad is black. 

You have way too many visions of what you think my parents are about.

Definitely a mental illness. But ironically its probably a trait you inheiritated.




Little Wing said:


> sorry took me a sec to locate this. you may find it helpful.
> 
> Narcissists have *little sense of humor*. They don't get jokes, not even the funny papers or simple riddles, and they don't make jokes, except for sarcastic cracks and the lamest puns. This is because, lacking empathy, they don't get the context and affect of words or actions, and jokes, humor, comedy depend entirely on context and affect. They specialize in sarcasm about others and mistake it for wit.


 
You are lucky no IFBB pro BBer is on this site to read this ^^^description of most of them.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Nothing about my dad is black.
> 
> You have way too many visions of what you think my parents are about.
> 
> ...




Jesus Fucking Christ are you uneducated for a HS kid.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

*inheiritated.* i loled. maybe he really is drunk.


----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 25, 2012)

sorry to take up a whole page but...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> *inheiritated.* i loled. maybe he really is drunk.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

it's jaunary in maine. it's too cold for beer.


----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 25, 2012)

try this.. its good shit


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^^^^ 

I don't expect people like you to have never-ending thirst for alcohol.

Wall-flowers who struggle to experience a good party are usually punch-drinkers.

Or go visit some monotonous ski resort sipping countless cups of drab coffee.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> I don't expect people like you to have never-ending thirst for alcohol.
> 
> ...




do you really think anything is displayed here but your personality disorder? you're the king of monotonous you drone on n on n on with NO surprises. fuck you are dull. you're not witty or funny or interesting. you're just someone that's too mentally ill to get along with people that acts out online.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> do you really think anything is displayed here but your personality disorder? you're the king of monotonous you drone on n on n on with NO surprises. fuck you are dull. you're not witty or funny or interesting. you're just someone that's too mentally ill to get along with people that acts out online.


 
Your inane perceptions are worthless in my book.

No reason to "get along" with you, no benefit to it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> try this.. its good shit



i like bud light but never saw this will def try next time i buy beer. it's so cold i have the heat set on 80 and my headlights are on. a cold drink is just not happening.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Your inane perceptions are worthless in my book.
> 
> No reason to "get along" with you, no benefit to it.



you mean like the benefit you get coming here n making everyone hate you you creepy pos?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you mean like the benefit you get coming here n making everyone hate you you creepy pos?


 
People can think what they want, hate all they want, doesn't matter.

Reality is nobody here is impacting my life, therefore no point in caring.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 25, 2012)

Madmann said:


> People can think what they want, hate all they want, doesn't matter.
> 
> Reality is nobody here is impacting my life, therefore no point in caring. *OR FUCKING POSTING*




You should fuckoff cunt, go and brush that tooth you snaggle toothed mutha fucka


----------



## Madmann (Jan 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> You should fuckoff cunt


 
By all means you first. 

Nothing left for you after your failed pissing match with KOS.

No winners emerged from that pitiful warfare of pot-belly pigs.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

hmmm. when two people bickering are big enough to get along they show they are made of good stuff and everyone wins. you're made of shit eddie. maybe you should try pooping. it might improve your personality not to keep struggling against it.

for anyone that missed it eddie thinks people pooping once a day is disgusting. he has to be a 90 pound weakling. no way he eats enough to have any respectable size to him.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

maybe that is why he likes that avatar. looks like that guy ain't shit in a month of sundays.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 25, 2012)

LW, the platinum will be 6.1% alcohol!  Light beer!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

Bud Light Platinum Makes Debut Appearance in Texas - Malt Beverages - Convenience Store News

ST. LOUIS -- We've all heard the phrase, "Everything is bigger in *Texas*." Apparently, everything is earlier in Texas, too.
 New Bud Light Platinum went on sale in Texas today, one week earlier than the rest of the United States, the _*Houston* Chronicle_  reported. Silver Eagle Distributors confirmed the news, but did not  give a reason as to why consumers can purchase the beer in Texas before  other states.

Anheuser-Busch InBev, manufacturer of the new beer, has described it  as an "upscale light beer option" that is "slightly sweeter" than prior  Bud Light products. The beer delivers 6 percent alcohol by volume vs.  Bud Light, which checks in at 4.2 percent. Bud Light Platinum also has  137 calories and 4.4 grams of carbohydrates per serving, compared to 110  calories and 6.6 grams of carbs for its parent brew.
 As _CSNews Online_ previously reported, A-B InBev's Bud Light  Platinum launch is intended to counteract the growing U.S. interest in  craft beers, which often provide bolder tastes with higher alcohol  contents than mass-brewed beers. The brewer has said that Bud Light  Platinum is intended to appeal to a key group of beer drinkers and  expand consumer occasions.
 The timing of the release is not coincidental. Anheuser-Busch InBev  plans to spend heavily on an advertising campaign for the beer in cobalt  blue bottles leading up to Super Bowl XLVI in Indianapolis.
 According to media reports, the beer giant plans to buy at least one  commercial time slot during the Feb. 5 game between the New York Giants  and New England Patriots.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 26, 2012)

Madmann said:


> By all means you first.
> 
> Nothing left for you after your failed pissing match with KOS.
> 
> No winners emerged from that pitiful warfare of pot-belly pigs.



Look cuntface, i do not have a pot belly, but you have a penoris. You will never get respect here, when did someone ever pos neg you? If you dont like everyone here so much then stop posting and wasting your time. I havent even started on you yet, when i do you will commit suicide and we will all rape your mother in your memory. Your tombstone will become an iconic tourist attraction where ???homeless faggot bums will visit your grave site to go take a shit on Eddies Tomb"


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 26, 2012)

Another thread taken over by Madmann.


----------

